# Received reply from CO..



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

following reply received from case officer today.


_We are undertaking routine document checks. It is difficult to say exactly how long the check will take as there are many variables. 

At this time, a general estimate of the timeframe for resolution of the routine checking would be a further 6 - 12 months_


does it mean I will have to wait for a long time to get my visa. please clear my confusion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, that is exactly what it means...


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

ausimmi said:


> Yup, that is exactly what it means...



i am in same boat and received quite same reply from my CO.. 

@ausimmi.. I have explored on this forum and found many people received same message from their cos but got grant before this defined time frame.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2011)

iminaus said:


> i am in same boat and received quite same reply from my CO..
> 
> @ausimmi.. I have explored on this forum and found many people received same message from their cos but got grant before this defined time frame.


That would be a good thing. But I don't like to give false hope. Better to have low expectations and suddenly get the grant, rather than fretting every day whether you are going to get it or not...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not necessarily, they always give the same reply, i always feel calling is better but they also say the same thing but atleast you know wehre you stand as you can cross question the one you are speaking to.

When we called DIAC we were told teh same thing but the next day we got the visa, in a few cases they took longer but eventually they do grant the visa sooner or later.

Keep following up


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Call, I did - Had a good chat....... Personal touch and all - You no longer are a number.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> not necessarily, they always give the same reply, i always feel calling is better but they also say the same thing but atleast you know wehre you stand as you can cross question the one you are speaking to.
> 
> When we called DIAC we were told teh same thing but the next day we got the visa, in a few cases they took longer but eventually they do grant the visa sooner or later.
> 
> Keep following up


Anj1976,

thanks for quite supportive reply in this tense situation created after above reply from co. i will make a call to my co very soon (Insha Allah).


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

nadeemzonline said:


> following reply received from case officer today.
> 
> 
> _We are undertaking routine document checks. It is difficult to say exactly how long the check will take as there are many variables.
> ...


Today received following reply from the Victorian State.

_Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,

We have not heard from you and are not sure whether the 176 - Sponsored visa has been granted. Please respond via email to advise us of the outcome of the visa application, or if the application is still pending. 

As per the agreement upon accepting Victorian Government sponsorship, you are required to inform us of the outcome of the visa application and applicant arrival in Victoria.

We look forward to hearing from you._

Does it possible to write the whole above highlited story received from CO in order to push him by the victorian state to process my application in quick mode, or shoud write simply that my application is still pending due to certain security checks... Please suggest.

NAK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2011)

nadeemzonline said:


> Today received following reply from the Victorian State.
> 
> _Dear XXX-XXX-XXX,
> 
> ...


You should copy/paste the relevant content of CO's email and inform them why you are getting delayed.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> You should copy/paste the relevant content of CO's email and inform them why you are getting delayed.


thanks ausimmi.. i will do the same.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

inform the VIC department about your application going through regular security checks.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> inform the VIC department about your application going through regular security checks.


anj1976,

I am quite confused about how i should inform to the state, as ausimmi suggest earlier that i need to write exact wording received from CO, it could be beneficial in my case to pressurise by the state to expedite my application processing.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

it is not pressurizing anyone, jsut forward the email to the respective departments, nothing else, dont be confused. and reply to the state email saying you have not heard from teh CO yet or just paste the reply you got from them when you asked them about your application status.


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> not necessarily, they always give the same reply, i always feel calling is better but they also say the same thing but atleast you know wehre you stand as you can cross question the one you are speaking to.
> 
> When we called DIAC we were told teh same thing but the next day we got the visa, in a few cases they took longer but eventually they do grant the visa sooner or later.
> 
> Keep following up


Hi anj1976,

After waiting 2 months I again mailed to my CO asking about the status of my visa.

*CO Replied,*

"As previously advised we are awaiting outstanding checks on your application. These checks may take up to *12 months or longer* from initiation to be fully completed so we are unable to give you a specific date of when this will be completed."

I thought 176 would be much faster than 175, I applied on 29th Nov'10. Now already 6 months have passed and CO's reply is making my Aussie dream totally uncertain.....Pls. give me some positive examples.


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

nav179 said:


> Hi anj1976,
> 
> After waiting 2 months I again mailed to my CO asking about the status of my visa.
> 
> ...


hi nav179,

I think the prcessing time is same after CO allocation since DIAC has no control on such security checks, seniors please correct if i am wrong.

IMINAUS.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

You have to patiently wait... nothing can be done .. its being one and a half year that i am waiting for my checks to be completed.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

nav179 said:


> Hi anj1976,
> 
> After waiting 2 months I again mailed to my CO asking about the status of my visa.
> 
> ...


Standard security checks would be same in 175 or 176 visa case..so for 176 would faster compared to 175...

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

uroojs said:


> You have to patiently wait... nothing can be done .. its being one and a half year that i am waiting for my checks to be completed.


Urooj, Wt is the status showing on your documents checklist? Which team is your case allocated to?


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Urooj, Wt is the status showing on your documents checklist? Which team is your case allocated to?




ITS all MET.

Mine is team 4.

CO says that my background checks are yet to be completed.


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

uroojs said:


> ITS all MET.
> 
> Mine is team 4.
> 
> CO says that my background checks are yet to be completed.



Mine is Team 4 too, after sending mails to her, constant reply i am getting is security checks......May Allah help us and we and all waiting for these security checks to be over be able to get the long awaited good news.
Any idea for these security checks????? I have heard and read that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july, but would it affect us>>??


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

Asadns said:


> Mine is Team 4 too, after sending mails to her, constant reply i am getting is security checks......May Allah help us and we and all waiting for these security checks to be over be able to get the long awaited good news.
> Any idea for these security checks????? I have heard and read that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july, but would it affect us>>??


I am also appointed from TEAM4. explored on different forums that Team4 officers are quite lazy n usually take more time to finalize applications, i dont agree with that but most of pakistani applicants appointed TEAM4 and waiting for a long to get their visa.

..


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

iminaus said:


> I am also appointed from TEAM4. explored on different forums that Team4 officers are quite lazy n usually take more time to finalize applications, i dont agree with that but most of pakistani applicants appointed TEAM4 and waiting for a long to get their visa.
> 
> ..




But by the end of the day.. we cant do anything about them.

Can you tell us your timelines?


----------



## iminaus (Feb 8, 2011)

uroojs said:


> But by the end of the day.. we cant do anything about them.
> 
> Can you tell us your timelines?



+ACS (Network Security): 23/04/2010
176 eVisa: 10/12/2010
Appointed CO: 25/02/2011
Form-80: 25/02/2011
Job Verification: 04/04/2011
Med/Pcc: Waiting
Visa: Waiting


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

My CO is also from Team 4.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Shafaqat's CO is from Team 2 I think...


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

Asadns said:


> Mine is Team 4 too, after sending mails to her, constant reply i am getting is security checks......May Allah help us and we and all waiting for these security checks to be over be able to get the long awaited good news.
> Any idea for these security checks????? I have heard and read that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july, but would it affect us>>??


Hi Asadns,

Mine is also Team 4 too, I have also got that same reply from my CO. 

Thanks to you for the news that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july. By the way can you give the link where you have read about it.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

nav179 said:


> Hi Asadns,
> 
> Mine is also Team 4 too, I have also got that same reply from my CO.
> 
> Thanks to you for the news that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july. By the way can you give the link where you have read about it.


Hi Nav179,
Can you please provide your timings and ANZCO code..?

-Neo-


----------



## nav179 (Sep 30, 2010)

Asadns said:


> Mine is Team 4 too, after sending mails to her, constant reply i am getting is security checks......May Allah help us and we and all waiting for these security checks to be over be able to get the long awaited good news.
> Any idea for these security checks????? I have heard and read that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july, but would it affect us>>??


Hi Asadns,

Mine is also Team 4 too, I have also got that same reply from my CO. 

Thanks to you for the news that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july. By the way can you give the link where you have read about it.


----------



## nadeemzonline (May 27, 2010)

Asadns said:


> I have heard and read that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july,


hello Asad,

I also appointed from Team4. Do you have any authentic source to confirm above qoute.

NAK


----------



## Asadns (Apr 24, 2011)

nav179 said:


> Hi Asadns,
> 
> Mine is also Team 4 too, I have also got that same reply from my CO.
> 
> Thanks to you for the news that security checks will be less time taking after 1 july. By the way can you give the link where you have read about it.


Hello,
Actuallu if you type ASIO security checks on search engines whole list of links come. You can see the latest information on these links. There i read that checks taking long time and they are reducing the time for it, but my question was , will it affect in our processing which is somewhere stuck??


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Job verification????*



nadeemzonline said:


> following reply received from case officer today.
> 
> 
> _We are undertaking routine document checks. It is difficult to say exactly how long the check will take as there are many variables.
> ...


Dear 

Please help...How DIAC did job verification from your employer..My employer land line no is not working..should i provide mobile no of my CEO to DIAC.Urompt reply will be appreciated.


rgds

Dan





Rgds


----------



## dsn (Jun 18, 2011)

*Dear IMINAUS*



iminaus said:


> +ACS (Network Security): 23/04/2010
> 176 eVisa: 10/12/2010
> Appointed CO: 25/02/2011
> Form-80: 25/02/2011
> ...



How did DIAC verify ur job?????

rgds

Dan


----------



## cic (Jun 2, 2011)

it will be good if you do that


----------



## Aamer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have also been assigned a CO from team4 and have been informed by the CO that the security checks are being done, which can take upto 12 months.

I would also be interested in knowing more about the job verification step? Would they be calling my manager?


----------

